# 2007 Sentra..stutter?



## dbot (May 9, 2008)

I guess you could call it a stutter....
I have a 2007 Sentra 2.0S, and what happens is.
If I stop at a stop sign or red light, or sometimes when I go around a corner. When I step on the gas again it will rev up to about 4k rpm and hold, and not really go anywhere, meaning the car wont accelerate. If I mash the gas it will finally like "grab" and take off. The best way to describe it is like if a clutch was slipping. It does have the CVT transmission, so maybe the belts are slipping or something??

I also hear a whining sound at freeway speeds that seems to follow the transmission. If I am going freeway speed you hear the whine. Step on the gas it revs, and the pitch of the whine also goes up. 

I tried searching around, but haven't really found much. Hoping someone has an idea. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

You have extended warranty on the transmission - take it in to the dealer and have them check it out, you'll probably end up getting a new tranny.


----------



## dbot (May 9, 2008)

Faja said:


> You have extended warranty on the transmission - take it in to the dealer and have them check it out, you'll probably end up getting a new tranny.


Thanks for your reply
I thought the warranty was only a 60k mile warranty? Is the extended on all the Sentras? What mileage does it expire? Does it carry over to the second owner (me).


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

It is now 10yr/120k miles. As for 2nd owner, I don't think that should matter, call your dealer and find out.


----------



## dbot (May 9, 2008)

Awesome! 
Thanks for your help Faja.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

dbot said:


> Awesome!
> Thanks for your help Faja.


No problem. Let us know what they say...


----------

